# Best brush for cream blush



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys,
So I've been using this Stila cream blush for a while and I generally use my fingers because thats the easiest, but the opening for the jar is very small and it gets harder and harder to get the product out. I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on what I should use.
I don't want to use something too pricey.
Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 1, 2010)

No idea, but thanks for asking because I'm on like the 5th brush with my trial and error method and nothing has really stuck out as an appropriate cremeblush/cream blush brush.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 1, 2010)

i love using my mac 188 for this! its really great for a nice light apllication and blending it out


----------



## kelcia (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah that would work but it's very expensive on a college budget.
Any other companies make similar brushes?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 2, 2010)

sigma also makes a great dupe for the mac 188 called the SS188

check out their site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just google "sigma makeup" and it should come up!
cheaper, too !


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelcia* 

 
_Yeah that would work but it's very expensive on a college budget.
Any other companies make similar brushes?_

 
That is the ONLY thing that bums me out about MAC brushes. I'm in college full time and a mom with a mortgage.....I can't spend $30-50 on a single brush most of the time.

During tax returns and bonus time though.....Gimme.


----------



## yazerella (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_sigma also makes a great dupe for the mac 188 called the SS188

check out their site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just google "sigma makeup" and it should come up!
cheaper, too !_

 
I second this recommendation!

Most of my brushes are sigma brushes and they're really good. They do the job they're supposed to do, they're cheap, and they're conveniently named! 

Plus they ship internationally (well, it's a plus for me!)


----------



## kelcia (Jun 2, 2010)

Anything else I should order from these guys?


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I use my MAC 109 and 188.


----------



## Zephyra (Jun 3, 2010)

Adesign makes a cream cheek brush that works well.  It's still $30 but they did have a F&F sale last year with a pretty good discount.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2010)

MAC 188. It is worth it.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd go for the 130 over the 188 personally, but I find with cream products as a general rule, synthetic will get you the best application


----------



## LC (Jun 3, 2010)

mac 190


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 3, 2010)

Personally I like to use a stiff angled blush brush, it looks airbrushed!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_i love using my mac 188 for this! its really great for a night light apllication and blending it out_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_MAC 188. It is worth it._

 
The MAC 188 is also my go to brush for cream blushes.  Works perfectly for me.


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 4, 2010)

i would definitely suggest a 187 or 188, OR the Sonia Kashuk flat round top brush, those are the only brush i use with the stila convertible color and it works amazingly


----------

